# NAD - RAM by Garnet, Ottawa Guitar Show



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Got this little guy at the show today. It's a solid state amp with two channels, clean and overdrive. Overdrive is where all the fun is. 

Oh, and I got some new old stock Gibson guitar strings for a decorative thing on my shelf. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool, certainly has that Garnet look to it.

Enjoy!


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

How was the show?
I've been meaning to go for the last couple of years but never made it. Worth the time?


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I enjoyed it. Stayed about an hour, gawked over the original 1952 Les Paul for about 45 minutes.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Good God! I "played" through one of those things after I bought my first guitar off a high-school friend. He lent me the amp. Bringing back memories...including of the plywood case his dad made for the guitar, with a drawer-pull handle. It's a miracle I still have fingers.


----------

